# Gheenoe Owners?



## MD746

Im looking at buying a Gheenoe and there is such a following down in Fla. .So are there any Gheenoe owners here and where do you guys fish these cool boats.


----------



## moore0661

I've fished out of one for 15 years.  They are good boats for small ponds, rivers or creeks,  but if you fish bigger water I'd go with something else.  There is not much leg room in them, especially for the person in the front.  And they do sit close to the water and can capsize easily.  This actually happened to me and a friend last year in a fast stretch of river where we got sideways and hit a log.  It took about a half a second for the boat to be under water and half our our tackle floating down the river.  Luckily we were only in two feet of water.  If it were me, I'd go with something more stable like a 42 or 48 inch wide jon boat.


----------



## sbroadwell

The "real" Gheenoe owners don't like them at all, but look at the Riverhawk boats. They are locally made, in Winder, and have a model that is, in my opinion, much better suited for this area. It is the B-60, with a 5 foot beam. Mine is so stable that two people can walk around in it with no stability problems at all.


----------



## MD746

I looked at the RiverHawk and after comparing the two I feel the Gheenoe with their Custom shop and Family owned back ground can give me a Higher quality boat that I can fish some skinny water. I have a boat for large lakes and just looking for a boat that I can take to fish North Ga. for trout or the Hooch just below whitesburg.


----------



## CAL

MD746 said:


> I looked at the RiverHawk and after comparing the two I feel the Gheenoe with their Custom shop and Family owned back ground can give me a Higher quality boat that I can fish some skinny water. I have a boat for large lakes and just looking for a boat that I can take to fish North Ga. for trout or the Hooch just below whitesburg.



And  you are correct.I have the Gheenoe and looked at the river hawk to start with.The folks at river hawk once were building Gheenoe and lost their contract for some reason.That is when the river hawk started.The river hawk is not as strong a boat as the Gheenoe.They are built with thinner fiberglass and will not hold up to the same treatment as Gheenoe boats will.Boat dealers I know stopped selling the river hawk because of the poor quality and thin built boats.This information is from boat dealers and not my opinion.

My son-in-law does have the river hawk and it has a hole in the bottom from some minor bump he said.


----------



## GMWJR

I've got an LT 25 from Custom Gheenoe, I've also had a 15'4 Highsider.  The LT is extremely stable and can be polled in just a few inches of water.  I used my 15'4 in small electric only lakes and it was ok on calm days on Lake Hartwell.  I've had the LT 25 in some rough water at it did fine but once again these skiffs were designed for skinny water.  I know people who have fallen out of the highsider, myself included when a ski boat messed with me, but you can also sit on the side and it will not flip.
There are always owners of Riverhawks and Gheenoes bad mouthing the others choice.  They are both fine skiff's, they are a little different now since the Gheen family quit licensing other people to build them.
You might enjoy the forum at Customgheenoe.com or another good forum to get information is microskiff.com it covers all of the small skiffs including the Gheenoes and Riverhawks.
If your ever in Athens you're welcome to come by and see my skiff.  You'll also find some others of the Gheenoe forum who live closer to you.

Enjoy your new skiff.


----------



## Lanier Jim

Riverhawks and Gheenoes are both nice skiffs.  Both can be customized...just call Riverhawk, ask for Paul, and tell him what you want or call Pugar or Stan at Gheenoe or Custome Gheenoe.  Gheenoe still uses some wood where Riverhawk is 100% composite...Gheenoe's are rated for 25hp...unless you get into the 16' or go even larger with the Riverhawk Osprey or Bay boat.   

Riverhawk...Bob or Paul...both great guys and build a nice boat.   

Gheenoe...Stan at Gheenoe or Pugar at Custom Gheenoe.

The one thing I like is that Riverhawk is local and will stand behind there boats 100%.  

Just my 2 cents  - and I know the Riverhawk guys.

LJ


----------



## Jasper

I bought a used Gheenoe on here and love it! Have only fished ponds with it but it's great..........


----------



## sbroadwell

Yeah, a lot of the owners really do badmouth each other's boats. I don't get into all of that. I fish out of a Gheenoe pretty often at Al's lake, and it's a good boat, too. But, they really don't have one as wide as the b-60, and what I value above all else is stability. I don't like feeling like I'm gonna tip over every time I move around.
I've used the Riverhawk at Clark's Hill, at Lanier several times, and the smaller lakes around here (Bear Creek, Sandy Creek, and Ft. Yargo). So far, it's held up really well.
It's just what you want the most, I guess.


----------



## draggingcanoe

moore0661 said:


> I've fished out of one for 15 years.  They are good boats for small ponds, rivers or creeks,  but if you fish bigger water I'd go with something else.  There is not much leg room in them, especially for the person in the front.  And they do sit close to the water and can capsize easily.  This actually happened to me and a friend last year in a fast stretch of river where we got sideways and hit a log.  It took about a half a second for the boat to be under water and half our our tackle floating down the river.  Luckily we were only in two feet of water.  If it were me, I'd go with something more stable like a 42 or 48 inch wide jon boat.



As to flipping a boat , bad judgement will flip anything in moving water.   Also "not much leg room on these boats"
is simply an unfair and uneducated statement.  Know what you are talking about before you make posts.


----------



## runswithbeer

draggingcanoe said:


> As to flipping a boat , bad judgement will flip anything in moving water.   Also "not much leg room on these boats"
> is simply an unfair and uneducated statement.  Know what you are talking about before you make posts.



i dont think the statement of leg room is unfair, i've got both and i would say, that a jon is more comfortable and has more leg room.


----------



## deerhunter388

I'v never really fished out of a Gheenoe. I do know that I love my river hawk for fishing the Oconee river and lake Oconee. I'v never had any issues with it being unstable or flimsy at all.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

CAL said:


> And  you are correct.I have the Gheenoe and looked at the river hawk to start with.The folks at river hawk once were building Gheenoe and lost their contract for some reason.That is when the river hawk started.



The Gheenoes in Winder were built under license, as are most of the Gheenoes in the country.

When the license ran out, the folks in Winder did not renew if as a matter of economics.  

They did not "lose" the contract, because the contract expired.

You can believe that the FG in the Riverhawks is thinner if it makes you feel better.


----------



## sbroadwell

Twenty five ought six said:


> The Gheenoes in Winder were built under license, as are most of the Gheenoes in the country.
> 
> When the license ran out, the folks in Winder did not renew if as a matter of economics.
> 
> They did not "lose" the contract, because the contract expired.
> 
> You can believe that the FG in the Riverhawks is thinner if it makes you feel better.



I think there's some kind of "Gheenoe Koolaid" that that the Gheenoe guys drink. Just like the Glock Koolaid that some Glock owners drink.  
Like I said, both are good boats, but for some reason Gheen Mfg. doesn't make a boat with a real wide beam, which is what some people want.


----------



## JohnK

Will a Gheenoe plane? I had a b60 for several years and there is not a lot of space for several rods. If you bring someone and you have 3 rods a piece, one will probably go over the side sooner or later. Get a jon boat.


----------



## CAL

Twenty five ought six said:


> You can believe that the FG in the Riverhawks is thinner if it makes you feel better.



I really could care less about the fiberglass!I posted what I was told by a boat dealer.I said this in my post and that it was not my opinion.I do believe the River Hawk koolaid is made a little stronger than the Gheenoe or the Glock for that matter.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

JohnK said:


> Will a Gheenoe plane? I had a b60 for several years and there is not a lot of space for several rods. If you bring someone and you have 3 rods a piece, one will probably go over the side sooner or later. Get a jon boat.




Yes.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

CAL said:


> I really could care less about the fiberglass!I posted what I was told by a boat dealer.



Yeah, there's a totally impartial source.

Probably sold Bayliners too.

I don't really have a dog in this fight, other than I stopped by the plant when it was Gheenoe, and I stopped by when it wasn't Gheenoe and actually looked at what was being made and asked some questions about how each was made and why.

I know where the Gheenoe molds ended up and the last time I saw them there were in the bushes in an industrial park in Watkinsville because no one wanted them.


FWIW, Riverhawk will build you a boat anyway you want if you are willing to pay for it, including hand layup or kevlar.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers

my brother used to have a Riverhawk and sold it after a while. It would be decent for small ponds and small rivers with 1 maybe 2 people max. Still not a very comfortable boat...


----------



## Chris S.

Riverhawk's  are a solid,light and super stable boat and mine jumps up on plane Quick and moves out with a 10hp......gheenoe,dont know enough about em to dog em....except  that their models look way too narrow for me to think I would enjoy fishing out of one...I seriously doubt I will ever replace my 'Hawk........Try Jasper Marine if any of you ever decide to get one ...ask for Joe....if he's not around any of the good folks there will get on it for you.....however you want one built.

I know that after using my hawk almost exclusively last year and this year I really have no need for my 16/48 NOVA Jon now...it'll likely be  for sale in the marketplace before too long with a  '94 25 merc. hangin off of it.....never use it.

B60 procaster deluxe...super nice setup for fishing that "skinny" water...60 foot deep or 6"skinny if thats what you're lookin for.


----------



## moore0661

draggingcanoe said:


> As to flipping a boat , bad judgement will flip anything in moving water.   Also "not much leg room on these boats"
> is simply an unfair and *uneducated statement*.  Know what you are talking about before you make posts.



This is unfair and uncalled for.  I've had one of these boats for a long time and know what I'm talking about.  With a full load ( cooler, tackle, and two men) they sit very close to the water and any small mistake can cause them to take on water and sink.  I've had this almost happen a couple of times even under ideal conditions.  I'm glad you're perfect and never made a mistake.  

As far as the leg room, I am right.  Compared to a jon boat a gheenoe  feels like your in a sardine can.  Especially for the man up front if you have a bow mount trolling motor.  I'm not trying to bad mouth gheenoe boats.  Come this spring I'll be fishing out of one.  I'm just telling the man what I think of the boat.  If you don't like it fine, but personal attacks are uncalled for and maybe you should think before you post.


----------



## Slipper

Had the Riverhawk, have the Gheenoe, and no there is no room in the front, does have low sides, like to fish out of it by myself, you can fish 2 but gets loaded down easy with tackle,rods,etc.But I can fish standing up in it. My advice, get a jon boat.


----------



## Old Dead River

i've got a gheenoe. great boat. I did drag a small hole in the hull but have patched it fiberglass repair kit.

great boat, light, and comfy and NO, you cannot turn this one over very easily. by far and away much more stable than a john boat


----------



## Swamp Angel

Weeeeeellllll now! Y'all seem to have opened up a discussion that I rarely see n these boards, an' y'all have done got mah blood a-flowin' fast through mah veins!

I'm sure that I have seen a lot of y'all out on the 'Hooch in the NRA areas from Buford dam all the way down to Azalea Park. I run a Gheenoe High-sider, green camo with a custom built canopy by _Meaux & Company_, within five miles up and down river of Abbott's Bridge. I've seen a lot of y'all out in your River Hawks, as well as a few of y'all fellow _Gheenoers_. Even seen a few runnin' flat-back canoes with trollin' motors or little two and three pony-power motors on the back. I even seen a _Waterbug_ once! It looked jes' like a Gheenoe High-Sider, or a River Hawk's 15' "original model".

The truth about these boats is, that the 13' and the 15'-4" models of these craft are similar to canoes in many respects: size, weight, draft, weight capacity, etc. . . But the fac' o' the matter is that these craft are a whoooooooole lot more stable than a canoe. Why, you really can git up an' walk about 'em from stem to sterm without felling that you're a-gonna flip yerse'f over an' into the cold 'Hoochee waters.

I reg'larly stand up from mah seat in the back an' make mah casts toward this bank, or that rock, or that fallen sweet gum, and I kin make these casts without fear of rockin' mahse'f clean on outta the boat. An' if'n mah wife, Meaux, decided to stand herse'f up also too - at the same time that I have done stood mahse'f up -it's still plenty stable. An' y'all keep in mind that I ain't got the 15'-6" wide beam _Classic_, nor its RiverHawk equivalent, the _B60_. Nosirree! Mine looks like a 15'-4" flat-back canoe.

But if'n ya look at the cross-section of her (the boat, not mah wife!), you'll see raht quickly why she's so stable. I have heared people a-callin' this type design "reversed chines" or sumthin' akin to that. I know they didn't say "reversed _chimes_" 'cause I done tried that out, an' it only makes a hollow _thump_ type sound rather than a clean chime.

Take a look at both boats, Gheenoes and RiverHawks, an' jes' see fer yourse'f which one suits ya. I got mah Gheenoe used with the trailer and a 8 horsepower motor for less than a thousand dollars. Don't 'spect to find a deal like that, though. I was offered more'n twenny-five-hunnert for her within two weeks of gittin' her. (Again, this is the boat I'm a-talkin' 'bout. Not the wife.)

You'll fin' some real good deals on used Gheenoes online at craigslist, customgheenoe, and microskiff, all of which are dot-coms. Most of the Gheenoes you'll find will require a drive to someplace in Florida to pick 'em up.

Similarly, you'll find used RiverHawks online at reasonable prices that'll make you wonder why you hadn't considered this type craft before. The biggest difference atween the two, will be that you won't have to drive as far to pick up a used RiverHawk.

As far as the Kool-Aid drinkin', Jim Jones followers go. . . Try checkin' out microskiff.com and ask around a bit on the forums. There are owners of all kinds of brands of skiffs and small boats that will be happier than a sow slurpin' slop to tell you all about the pros and cons of each of these craft without gittin' all in a huff due to their partic'lar allegiances to one comp'ny or t'other.

Hope this helps some. An' more 'portently, I hope to see you on the river enjoyin' a new boat an' a-catchin' some fish!


----------



## breampole

they have changed them a little for the better.  I owned one of the orginal design ones for years.  Ran a 15 hrse. motor on it.  Good in salt and fresh water.


----------



## sbroadwell

Swamp Angel said:


> Weeeeeellllll now! Y'all seem to have opened up a discussion that I rarely see n these boards, an' y'all have done got mah blood a-flowin' fast through mah veins!
> 
> I'm sure that I have seen a lot of y'all out on the 'Hooch in the NRA areas from Buford dam all the way down to Azalea Park. I run a Gheenoe High-sider, green camo with a custom built canopy by _Meaux & Company_, within five miles up and down river of Abbott's Bridge. I've seen a lot of y'all out in your River Hawks, as well as a few of y'all fellow _Gheenoers_. Even seen a few runnin' flat-back canoes with trollin' motors or little two and three pony-power motors on the back. I even seen a _Waterbug_ once! It looked jes' like a Gheenoe High-Sider, or a River Hawk's 15' "original model".
> 
> The truth about these boats is, that the 13' and the 15'-4" models of these craft are similar to canoes in many respects: size, weight, draft, weight capacity, etc. . . But the fac' o' the matter is that these craft are a whoooooooole lot more stable than a canoe. Why, you really can git up an' walk about 'em from stem to sterm without felling that you're a-gonna flip yerse'f over an' into the cold 'Hoochee waters.
> 
> I reg'larly stand up from mah seat in the back an' make mah casts toward this bank, or that rock, or that fallen sweet gum, and I kin make these casts without fear of rockin' mahse'f clean on outta the boat. An' if'n mah wife, Meaux, decided to stand herse'f up also too - at the same time that I have done stood mahse'f up -it's still plenty stable. An' y'all keep in mind that I ain't got the 15'-6" wide beam _Classic_, nor it's RiverHawk equivalent, the _B60_. Nosirree! Mine looks like a 15'-4" flat-back canoe.
> 
> But if'n ya look at the cross-section of her (the boat, not mah wife!), you'll see raht quickly why she's so stable. I have heared people a-callin' this type design "reversed chines" or sumthin' akin to that. I know they didn't say "reversed _chimes_" 'cause I done tried that out, an' it only makes a hollow _thump_ type sound rather than a clean chime.
> 
> Take a look at both boats, Gheenoes and RiverHawks, an' jes' see fer yourse'f which one suits ya. I got mah Gheenoe used with the trailer and a 8 horsepower motor for less than a thousand dollars. Don't 'spect to find a deal like that, though. I was offered more'n twenny-five-hunnert for her within two weeks of gittin' her. (Again, this is the boat I'm a-talkin' 'bout. Not the wife.)
> 
> You'll fin' some real good deals on used Gheenoes online at craigslist, customgheenoe, and microskiff, all of which are dot-coms. Most of the Gheenoes you'll find will require a drive to someplace in Florida to pick 'em up.
> 
> Similarly, you'll find used RiverHawks online at reasonable prices that'll make you wonder why you hadn't considered this type craft before. The biggest difference atween the two, will be that you won't have to drive as far to pick up a used RiverHawk.
> 
> As far as the Kool-Aid drinkin', Jim Jones followers go. . . Try checkin' out microskiff.com and ask around a bit on the forums. There are owners of all kinds of brands of skiffs and small boats that will be happier than a sow slurpin' slop to tell you all about the pros and cons of each of these craft without gittin' all in a huff due to their partic'lar allegiances to one comp'ny or t'other.
> 
> Hope this helps some. An' more 'portently, I hope to see you on the river enjoyin' a new boat an' a-catchin' some fish!



Good post. It is silly to get worked up over the brand of anything. I really didn't set out to buy specifically a Riverhawk, just found a used one at a good price, and it's worked real well for me.
Microskiff.com is pretty neutral. The other site mentioned, though, is not. I've seen people there just get run off for saying they had something other than the original.


----------



## Old Dead River

I've fished with two people standing up in my gheenoe many times. I won't get in a canoe and I once turned over a jonboat in a slough off the tombigbee river standing up trying to get a lure out of a cypress tree...


----------



## Jasper

Old Dead River said:


> great boat, light, and comfy and NO, you cannot turn this one over very easily. by far and away much more stable than a john boat



I agree........mine is much more stable than a jon boat.


----------



## jonquinn

Well I'm a firm believer in the Gheenoe, I have a 1988 classic with a 50 hp johnson on it. Mine has been great over the years and I personally know Harley(founder of gheenoe) his son Sam(runs the original shop) and Puger(custom gheenoe), they stand behind anything they sell. If you are looking for one give them a call or go to www.customgheenoe.com.


----------



## Mopjig

Highly recommended. I have owned three over the last 2 decades - 13'3" , 15'6", 15'6" wide body. I had a 4hp on the two 15'6" models and a foot control trolling motor. Never had any issues with stability with me and my fishing buddy. We both exceed 200lbs. Only thing I would caution is the possibility of getting a boat full of water if a big wave hits. These boats sit pretty low in the water. I don't think you could go wrong with one. Another similar boat is the Riverhawk. May want to check one out.


----------



## ngoodson

I love my Waterbug....I can stand in it...I'm 6'5" around 200lbs..I walk up and down the boat while fly fishing or bass fishing out of it. I've never tipped it over...its a tough little boat that gets me wherever I wanna go.


----------



## Swamp Angel

ngoodson said:


> I love my Waterbug....



That's a _rare_ vessel in these regions! I have only seen one on the 'Hooch. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out fer ya on the north Georgia waters jes' so as I kin say that I done seen another Waterbug! (Didn't they make them things in Ar-Kansas?)


----------



## mrowland96

I have fished out of both......Gheenoes are more suitable for 1 person. 2 People can fish out of them but, there's not much leg room if you're in the front. They are narrow and have limited storage, such as Xtra Rods, Coolers, Tackle, Batteries....you get the point. The Riverhawk has a wider hull....which is more stable. In turn there more room for storage of equipment. That being said.....there's different strokes for different folks......I prefer to fish out of something that's more stable and roomier. Riverhawk for me.


----------



## slightly grayling

I have had a good experience dealing with paul at RiverHawk too....he is a really good guy to deal with...
-SG


Lanier Jim said:


> Riverhawks and Gheenoes are both nice skiffs.  Both can be customized...just call Riverhawk, ask for Paul, and tell him what you want or call Pugar or Stan at Gheenoe or Custome Gheenoe.  Gheenoe still uses some wood where Riverhawk is 100% composite...Gheenoe's are rated for 25hp...unless you get into the 16' or go even larger with the Riverhawk Osprey or Bay boat.
> 
> Riverhawk...Bob or Paul...both great guys and build a nice boat.
> 
> Gheenoe...Stan at Gheenoe or Pugar at Custom Gheenoe.
> 
> The one thing I like is that Riverhawk is local and will stand behind there boats 100%.
> 
> Just my 2 cents  - and I know the Riverhawk guys.
> 
> LJ


----------



## duck-dawg

I fish (freshwater and saltwater) and hunt out of a Gheenoe Classic, and love it. What size/model are you looking at getting? I've been in both the Gheenoe and Riverhawk, and the boats are VERY similar. The Gheenoe/Riverhawk argument is a lot like the ford/chevy argument...Some people will swear by what they've got, and bash the competition. Personally I don't think you can go wrong with either...both are great boats, and both are VERY stable. I can bounce up and down on the side of my boat and it won't flip, not even close. Two people can stand up and fish, jump up and shoot, etc. all day long and not have to worry about flipping.


----------



## FishHunt

Former Gheenoe owner, loved the boat but have two boys so needed something larger.   Go with the classic or LT over the highsider if you want additional stability.


----------



## vanguardxx

*bought my first gheenoe*

Bought this older model Gheenoe from a local guy.  Does anyone know what year this might be? The hull was pretty rough with several patches.  No leaks but looked really bad.  Had the Gheenoe sprayed with line-x.  Has anyone else done this.  I have not had it in the water yet. It will only see action on a local neighborhood pond.  Is this style Gheenoe stable.  The photos really makes the boat appear narrower than it feels in person.  See before and after pics.  Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## GMWJR

I've never seen an entire Gheenoe sprayed with Line-X, only the under side.  Let us know how it performs.  Looks like you have a 13 ft lowsider.  Post it on the Custom Gheenoe forum.  You'll get lots of answers about it.


----------



## Old Dead River

i really disagree about the flipping statement. my gheenoe is much more stable than a canoe or john boat. I've had two people stand up in it and bass fish. as for hitting something and turning sideways in a river?? well that could turn just about anything over. these boats do not capsize easily. heck, we made it through smith shoals when they were generating, we hit rocks and a tree


----------



## slab_slayer

Swamp Angel said:


> That's a _rare_ vessel in these regions! I have only seen one on the 'Hooch. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out fer ya on the north Georgia waters jes' so as I kin say that I done seen another Waterbug! (Didn't they make them things in Ar-Kansas?)



I was told they were made in Brooklet near Statesboro.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Swamp Angel said:


> (Didn't they make them things in Ar-Kansas?)



They are made under license several places around the country.


They used to be made at the Riverhawk plant in Winder.


----------



## slab_slayer

Twenty five ought six said:


> They are made under license several places around the country.
> 
> 
> They used to be made at the Riverhawk plant in Winder.



The Waterbug?


----------



## mrowland96

Old Dead River said:


> i really disagree about the flipping statement. my gheenoe is much more stable than a canoe or john boat. I've had two people stand up in it and bass fish. as for hitting something and turning sideways in a river?? well that could turn just about anything over. these boats do not capsize easily. heck, we made it through smith shoals when they were generating, we hit rocks and a tree


 That's cause we got those mad River Skills....


----------



## creekrocket

I have a gheenoe and I flounder gig out of it. Had a 25hp on it before, it was a little rough to handle but would fly. Ive got a 6hp on it now and would love to be able to find a 9.9hp for it. As far as stability....Its just fine. It all depends on wether or not you and your buddy in it with you have sea legs or not. In my oppinion, I would take anyone with me to gig and not worry about it tipping. I also gig out of my Carolina skiff and Ive had guys wanna fall out of it too, so I think a lot of it depends on the person


----------



## MD746

creekrocket what model gheenoe did you run the 25hp on?


----------



## creekrocket

Im not sure of the model number, but it was the 16 foot version. It ran fine, I think it was the Mercury that I had on it. I had to wrestle that thing the whole time.


----------



## redneckacorn

In my younger days I thought we might be part indian and so we ended up with several canoes, finally ended up with a flat back canoe of this same design, found me a nice old mercury 7.5 hp thunderbolt that winter and had him ready for the spring. When spring came I took it out a few times alone and it seemed fine, the first outing with my wife and son was to the Flint river around mitchell/ baker counties , to make a long story short the Flint took that boat from us and it almost didn't give my wife or son back. That was the last time we all went in any kind of canoe to a river that large. I still own a canoe and  love to go in it, but when we go to larger rivers or lakes it stays home. The old Flint washed all my indian blood out I guess. You guys be careful, I don't care what anyone says for me a canoe wether sharp on both ends or flat on one is still a canoe and they will ALL flip. Just my 2 cents , not trying to hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## ngoodson

slab_slayer said:


> The Waterbug?



You're right Slab Slayer...Waterbugs are/were made around Statesboro...the company went out of business a few years ago. I've seen other "Waterbug" companies out there...but they're producing air boats, not Gheenoe styles.




redneckacorn said:


> I don't care what anyone says for me a canoe wether sharp on both ends or flat on one is still a canoe and they will ALL flip. Just my 2 cents , not trying to hurt anyones feelings.



Gheenoes/Riverhawks are not CANOES. There's a pretty big difference in strapping an outboard on a Gheenoe and strapping one onto a canoe. You couldn't pay me to take an outboard equipped canoe onto big water/rivers. I'd take the Gheenoe just about anywhere....including saltwater....and in most situations I'd probably be able to stand up and fish. As for tipping it....don't know how I'd be able to do it...it would take some work.


----------



## JohnK

Come to Allatoona on a holiday,get close to the channel and throw spoons at the hybrids. Better wear your life vest. Actually I had a riverhawk b60 for years and it is a fine craft. I would say that in a river it is more stable than a jon boat. It's not the riverhawk, it's all the nuts on the lake that get you in trouble.


----------



## Core Lokt

This is my duck hunting boat, river and lake fishing boat. Had it since 1988 and I've caught many a fish and killd lots of ducks out if it. I have a 32lb foot troller on the front and a 6hp kicker on the back. It can be flipped but it takes some work to do so.


----------

